# İç ve Dış Tehditler > AB, Avrupa Birligi ve Türkler >  OYAK Brüksel'i rahatsız ediyor

## bozok

*OYAK Brüksel'i rahatsız ediyor* 



*Metin Güneş / CNN TüRK / Londra / 18.06.2008*

İngiltere’de yayımlanan The Times gazetesi, son yıllarda hızlı bir büyüme kaydeden Oyak Grubu’nun, *'Türk ordusunun çıkarlarına hizmet eden bir kuruluş'* olması nedeniyle Brüksel’de rahatsızlığa yol açtığını yazdı.

Dünyanın en büyük demir-çelik grubu olan ArcelorMittal’in birleşmeden önce Arcelor ve Mittal olarak 2005 yılında Erdemir’i satın almak için ayrı ayrı teklifte bulunduklarını hatırlatan The Times, Oyak Grubu’nun bu iki devi alt ederek Erdemir’in yüzde 53’ünü 3 milyar dolara satın aldığına dikkat çekti.

Oyak’ın başarılı bir kurum olduğu belirtilen yazıda,* “şirketin hızla büyümekte olması Brüksel’de bazı kişileri dehşete düşürüyor”* denildi.

Oyak’ın sıradan bir emekli fonu olmadığı, amacının Türk ordusunun çıkarlarına hizmet etmek olduğuna işaret edilen yazıda, Oyak Grubu’nun Türkiye’de bir* "finansal güç"* olarak görülebileceğini, ama bazı AB parlamenterlerinin grubu *"Türk ordusunun kabul edilemez bir uzantısı"* olarak gördükleri kaydedildi.

Ordunun muhtemelen *"Türkiye’deki en kalıcı güç"* olduğu kaydedilen yazıda, geçmişte hükümetleri görevden aldığı için aynı zamanda *"istikrarsızlığa yol açan bir güç"* olarak da tanımlanabileceğini belirtildi.

Oyak Grubu Yönetim Kurulu Başkanı Coşkun Ulusoy’un ısrarla, *"Oyak’ın sadece ticari bir kuruluş"* olduğu ve üyelerinin kazancı ile ilgilendiğini savunduğunu belirten gazete, bu üyelerin subay olduğunu vurguladı.

Yazıda, Oyak’ın bağımsız denetim kuruluşları tarafından denetlendiği ve faaliyetlerini tam bir açıklıkla sürdürdüğü de belirtilirken,* “Ama ordu bağlantısı hassas bir nokta ve Oyak’ın ülke dışında da büyüme planları göz önüne alındığında, grubun bağımsız bir mali fon olduğuna dair şüpheleri ortadan kaldırması gerekiyor”* denildi.

----------

